
Python and Machine Learning in Astronomy [audio] - privong
https://talkpython.fm/episodes/show/81/python-and-machine-learning-in-astronomy
======
tangue
I've just discovered this podcast thanks to HN. Thanks @privong

------
giancarlostoro
Great episode, there are also great mobile apps out there for viewing the Sky
through your phone if you never could afford that telescope and had no idea
what each star you're looking at is, using GPS for locating you, and revealing
even the stars you can't see (pointing downwards would reveal stars on the
other side). I would name some, but there are too many and I haven't settled
one any yet.

~~~
SpaceInvader
I like most the Stellarium app. It's cheap (free for desktop) and works great.

------
gigatexal
It's a pretty stellar podcast about python in general and all the episodes
have transcripts.

